# How does Javelina meat taste???



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Apparently there is a gland on top of the back, above the hindquarters that should be removed right after you kill them.

I did not know this, and my DOG wouldn't eat the one I killed.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

It tastes a bit like rat...they're cousins, you know. If it's fixed right, and if you can get over the thought of eating rat, it's not too bad.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but i wouldnt know cause i wouldnt eatt the filthy...................................!!



actually i like javalina. tasted fine to me.


----------



## SDHNTR (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had it great, and I've had it awful. Depends a lot on field care and the state of the animal when shot. Crock pots, chili, pit bbq, chorizo sausage, etc. I don't think I'd try to eat a steak though.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Tastes like butt.


----------



## dodgensince74 (Jan 15, 2006)

remember they really are not a pig, I have found they taste better when made with chili, sausage or things like that, I don't really care for plain javelina taste.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Like an 80 lbs squirrel


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Stanley said:


> Tastes like butt.


Stanley...now how would you know that:wink:?


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Stanley...now how would you know that:wink:?


I don't think we really want to know...


----------



## Kevin M (Sep 26, 2007)

My favorite way is to use all of the meat to make Green Chile. You usually have enough meat to make 2 or 3 gallons of the green chile. I love it, great in burritos, in a bowl, on tostadas. Freeze whatever you don't eat right away in half gallon containers. After several weeks in the freezer it will be even better, I promise.


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

I would rather pick the ticks off of it and eat themukey:


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

funny myself and 323 were talking about this like an hour ago. 

supposedly the way people do it here is to debone the pig and soak the meeat in a beer for 24 hours, dump the beer then do it again. supossedly this makes it edible.


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a waste of beer:wink:


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

BTW use cheap beer I forgot to post that


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

Back quite a few years ago when I was in the Army I along with some other guys hunted in Texas, and had a blast bowhunting these rascals. The guy that owned the ranch put on shoulder length rubber gloves, and told us that under no circumstances should we touch the animals guts, or meat with our bare hands. I gladly at that point turned over mine, and NEVER did, or NEVER will eat them. There were other guys with me that told me that even fixed to what some called right--they still didn't taste good. NEVER again- it was fun at the time though. Anything that requires gloves like that guy had on along with the way he acted left me really wondering about bacteria etc.. I must admitt to this day I will never forget their mouths. Those teeth were like razor blades. I wouldn't have wanted to back one of those little rips into a corner.


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok what exactly is a javalina I thought it was a pig but guess not???????????


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

tmolina said:


> How does Javelina meat taste


About like Javelina hair from what I've been told.


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*Clarify please...*

Stanly would you like to elaborate on what butt tastes like...:mg:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

skynight said:


> Apparently there is a gland on top of the back, above the hindquarters that should be removed right after you kill them.
> 
> I did not know this, and my DOG wouldn't eat the one I killed.


x2
Killed one years ago, brought it home and took it out back to gut and skin. Stinkingest thing i've ever smelled. Dogs wouldn't even drag it off.


----------



## outdoor rush (Jul 22, 2007)

go to miller southwest processing in queen creek and have them make it into 50/50 brats. Half javi and half pork! There lean and taste great!!

jake


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

Also DO NOT I mean Do NOT cut the glands out if you do one might as well throw it away. Skin it until one can pull the hide which isn't very far off the hind qtrs. And god these things do stink


----------



## McPhee (Jan 22, 2008)

*Deep Pit BBQ*

I had it in a Southwest deep pit BBQ, seasoned and cooked in foil all night and so tender that you could cut it with a fork. And I have to tell ya honestly......It SUCKS!!!!! I wouldn't feed it to the barn cats!!! Best just to say a prayer thanking the Almighty for a good hunt and leave it buried in the pit.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

NUARCHER said:


> Ok what exactly is a javalina I thought it was a pig but guess not???????????


The javelina is a peccary. It is related to elephants, not pigs.

There's an odd bit of trivia for you.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

So what you guys are saying is it definitely does not taste like chicken?


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

huntin_addict said:


> So what you guys are saying is it definitely does not taste like chicken?


It does taste like ckicken. A ckicken that has already been eaten by someone else:wink:


----------



## fobshooter (Mar 1, 2007)

I use to love to hunt them but gave up on them because of the taste. Went back to hunting them with my wife because they are a great beginer animal to hunt. Got some cooking advice from Paul (starrflight). Let me just say if you don't want them send it to me I will pay for shipping.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

TXJIMWA said:


> It does taste like ckicken. A ckicken that has already been eaten by someone else:wink:


Perhaps I'll pass....:wink:


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

Cajuns eat anything...but that's 'cause we can cook really good.

If you can get over the mental block of eating a "rat", they are closest to pork I think. Not too bad.

I've heard that the quality varies greatly from animal to animal. If it really stinks bad when you skin it, then it's probably gonna taste bad too. The one I shot last year didn't smell bad when we skinned it, and it tasted pretty much like pork.


----------



## dlhredfoxx (Feb 5, 2008)

They taste like they smell (like crap). ukey:


----------



## fobshooter (Mar 1, 2007)

Taste like chicken dark meat. We shot two in sept 07 they were gone by end of october. YUM YUM.:tongue:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Great used in sausages


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Either a lot of guys here have not eaten one, or they don't know how to take of something after it's dead. Never soak any meat in beer, milk, water, ice, either. There are a bunch of us that shoot them every year, we each get to kill two. And we run out of summer sausage every year. I take it to work and, some are afraid to try it. But the ones that do, and some of these are women in the office that are against hunting for the most part. Offer to buy some so the rest of there family can taste it. We use the gut less method and the gland will pull right off with the skin. We all carry coolers on the back of our side by sides with frozen milk jugs. As soon as we get the meat off them we place it in game bags and throw them I the cooler, till we get back to camp that evening. Then they are thrown in the freezer, and we cut and grind them once we get home. Mix with a little pork rump roast. Grind with seasoning stuff and smoke until done. Throw on ice to cool down, place in frig. and eat with cheese and crackers. And no one ever knows its javelina, even after telling them they don't believe it. And still sale a lot of it. As with most things if you don't take care of it in the field, or know how to, it will taste bad. I am not saying it's like t bone or any thing, but we have had it as steaks( butterflied back strap) and it very good also. But it does make great sausage and tamales. I wish we could get more of them because they are small, you get about 15 - 20 lbs of grind off each normal sized one. If you can't make them taste good I am sure sure your venison is not as good as it could ( should) be either.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

TXJIMWA said:


> Sounds like a waste of beer:wink:


Yes it sure does sound like a waste of a good beverage.
I have found that animals that require soaking in something, then double extra sauce, plus jalapenos, peppers, onions and simmering for 48 hours to kill the smell and taste ought to not be brought home.
I shot one javelina with a rifle many years ago. Its still laying where I shot it, smelled so bad.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

curverbowruss said:


> Back quite a few years ago when I was in the Army I along with some other guys hunted in Texas, and had a blast bowhunting these rascals. The guy that owned the ranch put on shoulder length rubber gloves, and told us that under no circumstances should we touch the animals guts, or meat with our bare hands. I gladly at that point turned over mine, and NEVER did, or NEVER will eat them. There were other guys with me that told me that even fixed to what some called right--they still didn't taste good. NEVER again- it was fun at the time though. Anything that requires gloves like that guy had on along with the way he acted left me really wondering about bacteria etc.. I must admitt to this day I will never forget their mouths. Those teeth were like razor blades. I wouldn't have wanted to back one of those little rips into a corner.


That guy with the rubber gloves conned you out of that meat for a reason. They either kept it for them selves, or gave ( sold) it to some one to make tamales. Your loss.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

And it does not smell like fish..


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I shot a few and the stink like a skunk. Why do they have to be "related to something"........lol. We don't say that about any other animals......they just look like a pig but they aren't. 

I gave the meat from mine to the Mexican folks for payment for skinning the hogs I also shot. They were happy and so was I. It might taste great but I had enough meat (and more) to drag back home so I stuck with what I knew I would like.


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been wondering about this too. I've heard the same "Stink" stories from friends that have shot them. On a side note, I shot a marmot a couple years ago and decided to gut it and it smelled good enough to me...kinda sweet like a deer so I brought it home. I was going to fry it up but my wife flipped out when I got it out of the Jeep....lol. I'll try to eat most things once.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but i wouldnt know cause i wouldnt eatt the filthy...................................!!
> 
> 
> 
> actually i like javalina. tasted fine to me.


I hope I am not the only one who got that! But I did!!!


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

skynight said:


> The javelina is a peccary. It is related to elephants, not pigs.
> 
> There's an odd bit of trivia for you.


Like a tapir?


----------

